# So what are you guys smoking for Thansgiving?



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I Have not decided yet! Something different maybe a Custom Roll.
I am making Ham with all the trimmings and a home made pumpkin pie!
At one time it was always Turkey and i hated Pumpkin pie.
I no longer like Turkey and since i stopped buying pre made Pumpkin pies.
I love em go figure i guess change is a good thing!
So what about you pick out your cigar yet?
Whatever it is enjoy it and the day in the best of health!
:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

I hadnt give it any thought untill now. I feel like I am becoming one of those people that go through and pick 5 different sticks and eventually just end up sticking your hand in and pulling one out. However, now that I think about it I am thinking LP T52 or #9. I havent had either yet. They seem like a good choice for a post turkey smoke. I cant think of a specific CC that I have that I should try. Maybe my first Monte #2 instead?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a '06 ESPY. Not sure what we're having for dinner yet. I'll be sure to get some pictures though!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Hoyo de Monterrey Doble Coronas after I put the turkey in the oven, something shorter after dinner with coffee... Maybe a Party Short or a Boli Petit!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I suspect I will be celebrating my sons engagement, so I will be
opening a box of Espy's and Sir Winston's for everyone coming over..


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

Maybe an Opus BBMF or Sir Winston if the weather is good both !!
Making a TurDuken with all the trimmings, already have the birds deboned
just need to make 3 different stuffing to layer in the different birds.
Hope all enjoys their day, and count the Blessings.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

A Monsdale, for those who know what "that" is :first: Dont know if I will every have the chance to procuse another.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

BamaDoc77 said:


> A Monsdale, for those who know what "that" is :first: Dont know if I will every have the chance to procuse another.


WOW! Have fun with it!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I suspect I will be celebrating my sons engagement, so I will be
> opening a box of Espy's and Sir Winston's for everyone coming over..


What time is dinner?????


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> I suspect I will be celebrating my sons engagement, so I will be
> opening a box of Espy's and Sir Winston's for everyone coming over..


Many congrats!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All:

I believe I am going to go with an 08 Cohiba Siglo VI or a 10 CoRo while watching my Lions trying to upset Greenbay.

Best regards, tony


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanksgiving is a two-day affair for my family. Day one this year is actually pre-gaming. Smoking brisket and tossing together German-style spud salad, among other things. Something beefy I think - Diesel UC or La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte more'n likely.

For the main event one of my beloved Avo XO Intermezzos.


----------



## Qball (Oct 5, 2009)

I suspect I'll smoke a Turkey in addition to doing one in the oven.

LOL

For my evening smoke... who knows!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Monte #2 for me


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> Thanksgiving is a two-day affair for my family. Day one this year is actually pre-gaming. Smoking brisket and tossing together German-style spud salad, among other things. Something beefy I think - Diesel UC or La Herencia Oscuro Fuerte more'n likely.
> 
> For the main event one of my beloved Avo XO Intermezzos.


<Doh!>

Gentlemen, I am truly an idiot, though not enough of one to think a lowly Avo, La Herencia, or Diesel qualifies as remotely ISOM. I shall henceforth actually pay attention to which thread I am posting.

I do have a Juan Lopez Petit Corona tucked away. Sounds much better than La Herencia or Diesel!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Probably going with a well aged Sir Winston.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

It depends on what side of the table i eat from-American,traditional or Italian. If you're a paisan you know what i'm talking about.
So either Genios Maduro's or Mag 50's.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Depends on the time I have available, but those Trinidad Double Robustos from the Farmhouse Humidor have been calling my name...

We really have Cadillac problems on this board...


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

My thanksgiving has come and gone but I'll have a monte 3 for all the BOTLs celebrating! Enjoy the turkey and stuffing!


----------



## Swany (Aug 20, 2010)

My first thought was a bigger stick, but ill probably go with a psd4 followed by sleep. Lol.


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I haven't thought of it untill your post. I will be working all day but have picked out an HDM Epicure Especial for my after the grand kids go to bed evening smoke. 
Its been a year since I fired one of these up - need to get more.


----------



## gator_79 (Sep 16, 2009)

I already have a Monte GE 2010 picked out. It is the last of the cigars I brought with me on deployment.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Series P. No. 2 , sounds like a good thanksgiving cigar


----------



## Rays98GoVols (Sep 22, 2008)

An R&J Hermosos #2 EL 2004, from (what is becoming a good friend) gifted me (He knows who he is....).

I want something special to give Thanks for everything I have in my life (and still being alive also).


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa loves the holidays, while Christmas is Santa's favorite. Thanksgiving is also special nice to see those already in the Christmas spirit. 
HO HO HO!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am going with a gifted cigar HDM Short Piramides EL Thanks Jeff Harley 33!
After all what better way to say Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

for brunch we will be serving and 898 UV.....should be good with Bloody-Mary's................

Have a great day gents......


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I think I'm going to try one of the Johnny O's custom rolled and one of the Trinys petite corona's that have been resting a few months.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Starting the day off with a chai tea latte and a gifted(from trilobyte) Coh maduro 5. Great way to start a day off. Hope everyone has a fun time today and doesnt eat to much.


----------



## Wildone (Dec 19, 2009)

View attachment 63132


----------



## ferks012 (Nov 13, 2009)

Chasing my turkey with an H. Upmann Royal Robusto as we speak. This is my first one it has great flavors but is underfilled. The draw is like susucking air through a straw yet it's somehow producing massive amounts of smoke!


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Famosos from the 5 Aniversario Vegas Robaina Humidor. A wonderful gift from Scott (SVivo). This is the first cigar I've had from the '03 Humidor. I smoke my fair share of VR Famosos, so I thought this would be a good starting point.

This cigar has nothing to do with the regular VRs.

Much, much sweeter. Like maple syrup, the real stuff from Vermont. Honey. Cotton candy.

With the sweetness comes some strength. Like a liquor. Sneaks up on you.

The cigar itself looks ordinary, except for the band. A bit toothy. In the direct sunshine a tiny sprinkling of plume.

Fair burn, excellent quantity of smoke.

Scott sent me the whole 5 cigar range of these from the humidor. I will do a formal review of one of them, but here's the short version:

Fantastic sweet cigar that tastes like a well aged Havana, but not a VR.

The bad news is that getting these is difficult. A humidor was recently broken up, and Scott bought these.

The last intact humidor I saw was a few thousand dollars.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

2006 Cohiba Exquisitos - Review is http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/habanos-reviews/302393-cohiba-exquisitos-2006-review.html


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice review soldier Happy Thanksgiving to you and your men!
HDM short piramides el Thanks again Harley
RYJ Hermoses #2 04 el
Coro 08 on deck for desert damn i am stuffed Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

Damn, i want to light up a cigar but it's crazy stormy and windy outside and i don't want to fight the burn. 

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Enjoy your cigars!


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Great review ShortFuse... This is what I had on turkey day, it was delicious.... Series P. No. 2 had them for about 6months chill'n. Well with coffee


----------



## Secret Santa2 (Dec 25, 2009)

Santa likes those matches.


----------



## rocker06 (Jul 3, 2011)

Right on Santa


----------



## titlowda (Jan 23, 2011)

Was a great Thanksgiving. Some green label and '10 Party Short, 08 Trini Coloniales, '10 Party D No4, '10 Monte 4.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

bpegler said:


> Famosos from the 5 Aniversario Vegas Robaina Humidor. A wonderful gift from Scott (SVivo). This is the first cigar I've had from the '03 Humidor. I smoke my fair share of VR Famosos, so I thought this would be a good starting point.
> 
> This cigar has nothing to do with the regular VRs.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you enjoyed it mate!

I was planning to spark one of these up to celebrate my 30th over the weekend but ended up having one drink too many and didn't want to "waste" the experience. Probably fire one up next weekend or when I get back from Germany.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

s_vivo said:


> Glad to hear you enjoyed it mate!
> 
> I was planning to spark one of these up to celebrate my 30th over the weekend but ended up having one drink too many and didn't want to "waste" the experience. Probably fire one up next weekend or when I get back from Germany.


One of the best cigars I've had this year. Thanks again, my friend.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I had a Party Short during a quick walk between courses.


----------

